# Interesting contest from Tamron



## justawriter (May 2, 2013)

They want to make you work for this freebie. http://tamron-usa.com/scavengerhunt/


----------



## DJL329 (May 2, 2013)

If I photograph a group of friends smiling and holding up their index and middle fingers, while sitting behind the cracked windshield of a blue, 1950's T-Bird that they've just washed, does that count for 9 or 10 of the photographs?!? :


----------



## 2n10 (May 2, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> If I photograph a group of friends smiling and holding up their index and middle fingers, while sitting behind the cracked windshield of a blue, 1950's T-Bird that they've just washed, does that count for 9 or 10 of the photographs?!? :



That might just work. ;D


----------



## rporterfield (May 2, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> If I photograph a group of friends smiling and holding up their index and middle fingers, while sitting behind the cracked windshield of a blue, 1950's T-Bird that they've just washed, does that count for 9 or 10 of the photographs?!? :


I'll give you 9. I don't think it would count for the cooking utinsel.


----------



## arioch82 (May 2, 2013)

rporterfield said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > If I photograph a group of friends smiling and holding up their index and middle fingers, while sitting behind the cracked windshield of a blue, 1950's T-Bird that they've just washed, does that count for 9 or 10 of the photographs?!? :
> ...



the hood could be open with someone cooking an egg on the engine


----------



## DJL329 (May 3, 2013)

arioch82 said:


> rporterfield said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



Actually, I was thinking the T-Bird would pass for "An interesting structure." If not, then I'll just shoot it front of Stonehenge! Oh, and I have to make sure the chrome bumper is polished. Then, I'll throw a potted plant next to the car, while one guy holds a spatula and another brushes his teeth, and I think I've got it all covered! ;D


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 3, 2013)

Whether I enter or not this hunt sounds fun, thanks for the notice there justawriter.
Although I don't think Tamron can be so sure about their 24-70 VC being the 'only' fast standard zoom with image stabilization, I would certainly count the Panny 12-35 F/2.8 OIS as being in the same league


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 3, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> arioch82 said:
> 
> 
> > rporterfield said:
> ...



Wish that'd work, it's pretty creative, but according to the rules:



> ...and must contain 14 images as they relate to all 14 clues (images may be ordered in any way).


----------



## thepancakeman (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! I think I'm going to do this with my 6 year old who loves photography and is one of the most creative thinkers I've ever met.


----------



## DJL329 (May 3, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > arioch82 said:
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that. I'll just have to shoot it 14 times, each from a different POV! THAT might make it a winner!


----------

